# 2 subs needed Indianapolis Westside



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

*We are in need of 2 snow plow subs for locations on the far westside of Indy. *
Locations are " NO Doubt" accounts and require professional attention at all times. Sub must be able to 1- Plow lot 2- Clear sidewalks and entrances 3- Apply De-icer to sidewalks, ramps and entrances around building.

Sub must be experienced, insured and have equipment in good condition. Sub must also be willing to service accounts 24x7 and make return trips to ensure quality and conditions are met to the customers strict needs.

*Pay is negotiable *for a good quality snow plow subcontractor with the right equipment and desire to do a GREAT job everytime.

Please, serious inquires only.

Phone 317.443.8424 ( leave msg if no answer )
Email [email protected]
website www.IndyPropertyCare.com (click on contact us )


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey Kip! What kind of trigger does this account have? 2" ?


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

It is a NO Doubt contract....meaning that the sidewalks must be cleared at 1st covering and kept cleared and the lot is plowed at approx. 2"


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

I have been trying to get you some help Kip....but man demand is high for trucks this year. If I wasnt so booked I would help you out.

Anyone who wants work in Indianapolis should contact Kip, he is great to work for and always pays!


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Thanks Randy for the nice comment.


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

As a snowplow sub-contractor...did you make $500.00 on the snow today ?


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Ok...Im gettin sleepy


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey Kip..........How many hours on average did your drivers get on 12-15 & 12-16 storms?

Did you ever get a crew to do this property??

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

10.75 was the smallest amount turned in.


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

Kip, Man that's nice. I was just sorta curious how many hours your guys were getting. I got 14.5 for 2 trucks...........they have around 60 trucks this year and it seems to have cut into the hours. I am usually free about 4 hours after the snow ends, unless it's over 5"........if you all need any help you can keep me in mind. 

Have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Randy....pm me as too who "they" are...just curious


----------

